# Door County - purchase question!?!?!?



## Culli (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking at all the normal places and I can't find any summer weeks in Door County.  Only thing I found was from a developer and they were pretty outrageous.  I did just put a "wish" ad on tug.

I know this is high demand place but will I expect some heavy duty asking prices?  I was thinking with the economy and timeshares going for next to nothing I should be able to find something reasonable.  Heck I can't find hardly ANYTHING!

This is a really hard trade area for summer, people can get top dollar for rentals in this area...........hmmmm maybe that is the same answer for buying in!?

Anyone else that was looking find the same problem?   Has anyone recently bought in this area for summer?  What did you get, where and was it $$$$$ or did you get good deal?

I believe in the buy where you want to stay but I also don't want to drop silly crazy money to get what I want.


----------



## siesta (Mar 19, 2011)

door county is a great drive to location for us folks in chicago (or FIB's as your state police like to call us).  I don't know of many timeshares in the area, and the majority of people purchasing a timeshare in that area are most likely going to use it every summer, and I would expect any resales to reflect that demand.  

We often spend a few days to a week every summer in Door County, and always rent a house, and the prices are reasonable.  The great outdoors is always a pleasant break from the hustle and bustle of the city.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not surprised.  There are so few timeshares with a pretty narrow peak season.  All I can say is to keep watching.

Deb


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 19, 2011)

last year we made a late May trade into the Waterbury Inn in Ephraim, and discovered we could have rented it for less than our costs with maintenance fee and exchange fee.  those rates were in effect til late june.  some of the timeshares there have extremely small rooms, I am talking camper size and i bet you can get a rental at them.


----------



## Culli (Mar 23, 2011)

Found a few resales but think they are running through the resort.  They are asking in the $15k-23k range a week!  I might just throw what I feel a reasonable offer in and see what happens.  But if that is all I can find, will rent or just go elsewhere.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 23, 2011)

siesta said:


> door county is a great drive to location for us folks in chicago (or FIB's as your state police like to call us).



LOL - not just the WI cops.  When I moved here in 1994 I heard the term on a traffic radio report and had to ask someone what it meant.  How embarrassing!  I think every state has their own version of a "F _ B".  I have just never heard referenced on public airways.

Von


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 23, 2011)

also referred to as FISH with the F and the I having the same meaning.


----------



## siesta (Mar 23, 2011)

> LOL - not just the WI cops.


 I don't blame them. We FIB's speed when in town, are often seen as "rude", and most importantly we buy up all the prime lake front property, especially around Lake Geneva.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 24, 2011)

Well at the risk of hijacking this thread, while Illinois' drivers are not the friendliest (especially with those of us with Cheesehead plates on the car), I can say that they are nothing as compared to some on the east coast including Long Island, Boston and anywhere in Maryland


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 24, 2011)

My guess is that summer Door County is still that much in demand.  I would imagine owners can rent out their units for more than maintenance fees so what incentive do they have to sell?  I'm just speculating though..


----------



## Culli (Mar 24, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> My guess is that summer Door County is still that much in demand.  I would imagine owners can rent out their units for more than maintenance fees so what incentive do they have to sell?  I'm just speculating though..



I agree, on the flip side if someone is looking to sell I don't see people lining up to drop $15-20-k.  I may throw a $2000 offer and see if anyone bites, if not it is cheaper to rent.


----------



## brucecz (Mar 27, 2011)

When we bought 6 years ago at the Rushes the weeks 26 to 35 were going for a average of $15,00 to $20,000 and one directly throught Tom at the resort said was close to $30,000. 

The resort developer has been out of there for years and the resort is the best run of any of the 20  or more resorts out of the more than the 50 ownerships we have owned,

Someone on Tug a year or so ago bought a week 23, 24 or 25 off of ebay for a great price.  We offered them more than they paid for it but they kept it.

Another friend bought a white or blue week at the Rushes against my advice and then use it.  The reason is not the resort but they hold a drawing for assigning the white and blue weeks. 

Times are differant but the MF's have not risen much and with the free sail boat, windsurfing boards, private garages and only 48 units do not exspect to find a prime summer week for $2,000.  If you do call me and I will give you $3,000 or more depending on the summer week.

The resort charges more that than  $2,100 for a summer week rental and owners a bit less. This year our week 26 is a fourth of July week.

Our Rushes supposely has a rCI 1 in 4 rule so we exchanged back into it for a week 35? in August a year or the year before after renting out our week. 

There are very few prime summer weeks for sale by owners on various websites, but they are out there.

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (May 24, 2011)

I was watching and now own labor day week 35  in a water front-veiw unit that is now in our trusts name. 2 Rushes ownerships are better that one,

Bruce


----------



## Culli (May 24, 2011)

brucecz said:


> I was watching and now own labor day week 35  in a water front-veiw unit that is now in our trusts name. 2 Rushes ownership are better that one,
> 
> Bruce



If you don't mind sharing what did it cost?


----------



## brucecz (May 24, 2011)

Culli said:


> If you don't mind sharing what did it cost?



Sorry not at this time on the site for several reasons. I will say that it was for a fair amount less than the on the Rushes site for a similar week 35. 

 Bruce


----------

